# Will a dead CMOS battery slow computer?



## RGJr61 (Aug 13, 2007)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Basic, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2080 @ 1.73GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 14 Stepping 12
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1917 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M Series, 4 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 112971 MB, Free - 57687 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, IAYAA
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled

Hi:

My CMOS battery is dead and I've yet to open and replace. I keep the time set correctly manually. Would this cause the computer to operate as if in slow motion?

I've run several CPU speed checks and all report over double the 1.73 GHz, sometimes as high as 2.8 GHz.

Any and all advice or comments will be appreciated.

Thanks, Robert


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No. It may not be completely beyond the realm of possibility, but it is not likely that any BIOS settings would affect speed noticeably.

Replace the battery.


----------



## RGJr61 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I have found instructions for opening the case. So I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm assuming you're using instructions from irisvista.com or similar. This sort of stuff isn't hard, but I would suggest you keep all the screws you remove organized, and follow all instructions carefully. Just be especially careful with the ribbon connectors for keyboard, etc., don't break the latches that secure the cables, and you should be OK. Jeweler's screwdrivers and patience should see you through.


----------



## RGJr61 (Aug 13, 2007)

Snagglegaster said:


> I'm assuming you're using instructions from irisvista.com or similar. This sort of stuff isn't hard, but I would suggest you keep all the screws you remove organized, and follow all instructions carefully. Just be especially careful with the ribbon connectors for keyboard, etc., don't break the latches that secure the cables, and you should be OK. Jeweler's screwdrivers and patience should see you through.


Thanks for writing. Yes, I did find a set of steps w/pics at irisvista. Took it apart yesterday and CMOS is soldered to board. Found battery at Frys, but NOT rechargeable! So I've decided to live w/it till I buy the latest and greatest!

Thanks again for all the feedback.

RG :down:


----------



## RGJr61 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the comment. See my reply below.

Cheers.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations! Most folks lack the nerve to dismember their laptop. Leaving the current battery in place probably won't effect the performance a bit. No CMOS battery is rechargeable; you just have to replace them as they go bad. Most of them will last (or outlast) the life of a computer.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Some (older ?) laptops have rechargeable Cmos batteries, I have one that does. (Toshiba Portege M100).


----------



## RGJr61 (Aug 13, 2007)

Snagglegaster said:


> Congratulations! Most folks lack the nerve to dismember their laptop. Leaving the current battery in place probably won't effect the performance a bit. No CMOS battery is rechargeable; you just have to replace them as they go bad. Most of them will last (or outlast) the life of a computer.


Thanks for the ego stroke. I've been doing electronics (Heath Kits) since I was seven. My dad was in Crypto in the USAF.

Not only did I get it all apart, but also back together (a few leftover screws..LOL) and I'm using it now. As to rechargeable, the Sanyo CR1220 in my 5 yr. old Toshiba Satellite A135 is (was?) rechargeable and unfortunately soldered into place.

The fact that he clock won't keep time even on AC leads me to believe I have MUCH bigger problems, like new computer
type problems.

Thanks for all the feedback. Cheers. Robert :up:


----------



## RGJr61 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for that. Mine has a Sanyo rechargeable.

Cheers,

RG


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

RGJr61 said:


> Thanks for the ego stroke. I've been doing electronics (Heath Kits) since I was seven. My dad was in Crypto in the USAF.
> 
> Not only did I get it all apart, but also back together (a few leftover screws..LOL) and I'm using it now. As to rechargeable, the Sanyo CR1220 in my 5 yr. old Toshiba Satellite A135 is (was?) rechargeable and unfortunately soldered into place.
> 
> ...


Issues of rechargeable CMOS batteries aside, you'll find that the clock chip on both laptops and desktops is frequently unreliable, and while it's a PITA, that doesn't mean it's automatically time for a new laptop. It's a pain, but is it worth a new lappie? Your call.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Is this the same motherboard :- 









That pic is part of this dismantling guide :- http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/toshiba-satellite-a135/remove-mainboard-1.htm

I found 3 sellers on Ebay from the Far East selling the CMOS battery so if you can do the (un-)soldering it could be worth a shot.

(I always seem to have screws left over too )


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

managed said:


> Some (older ?) laptops have rechargeable Cmos batteries, I have one that does. (Toshiba Portege M100).


I have certainly been wrong before, but I've never seen a rechargeable CMOS battery, and I've replaced many CMOS batteries in the last 15 years. Show me the documentation for that rechargeable CMOS battery, and I will owe you an AttaBoy!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It's no big deal but this link will download a User guide for the M100 :- http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/con...rguides/su467742/portege_m100_ug_20040813.pdf

see PP 114-115 where it refers to the rechargeable RTC battery.

(I don't need an 'Attaboy' so save it for someone who does.  )


----------



## RGJr61 (Aug 13, 2007)

Snagglegaster said:


> I have certainly been wrong before, but I've never seen a rechargeable CMOS battery, and I've replaced many CMOS batteries in the last 15 years. Show me the documentation for that rechargeable CMOS battery, and I will owe you an AttaBoy!


Documentation, shoot I looked at the battery with my own eyes (under extreme magnification), and it CLEARLY read "Sanyo" "CR1220" and "Rechargeable"!

No atta boys here either. I'll have an "Aww sh*t" any moment and wipe it out anyway....

Robert

PS--> as a matter of interest, right now and for 6 hours yesterday, everything is at normal speed. But later on it sloooowed waaaaay doooooown!!!??? I'm gonna price the board but still want a newer laptop. Thanks again all! RG


----------

